# One Month to NGRC 2016 - Who's Going?



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Well everyone, things are coming together nicely for the 32nd annual National Garden Railway Convention. We have a full slate of activities planned with tours everyday and events every afternoon and evening. Highlights include an Ice Cream Social at Accucraft Trains, a BBQ and Train Ride up at Roaring Camp in Felton and entertaining featured speakers. All of the information is available on our 60 plus page website: *NGRC2016.ORG*

*So the big question here on MLS... Who is going?*

I want to have you all there! I've been a member and supporter of MyLargeScale from almost the very beginning and I remember the great times we had at the Queen Mary shows. I'm trying to replicate the same party atmosphere at this convention. Come on over to the SF Bay Area and have a great time!

Any questions and concerns??? Let me know and I'll answer them the best I can!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
Find us on *FACEBOOK*
#ngrc2016


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too! The Georgia Garden Railway Society will be bringing 11 folks to California.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, also


----------



## Mark_s (Jun 24, 2013)

I will be there with my wife Sharon, supporting Bridgewerks.
We would love to hear from any other MLS denizens who are there..


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Will be there


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are spending three days driving pulling a 20' trailer, will have 10 booth spaces in vendor hall. Renee and I hope to see many of of there. Please let us know what you would like to see for sale.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Martha and I will be there, Driving from Missouri
Dennis


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We want to go. Trying to work it out.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMTP & I will be there. Please make arrangements for me to win the cab ride at Roaring Camp.

Thx in advance,


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We are now updated from wanting to go to booked. We will be there from Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## meanddil (Jul 22, 2008)

Last year I had the Colorado Springs grandson at Denver, this year I will have both Half Moon Bay grandkids and the Colorado grandson in Santa Clara. Looking forward to all the events

Dave


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> SWMTP & I will be there. Please make arrangements for me to win the cab ride at Roaring Camp.
> 
> Thx in advance,


Gary... So about that Cab Ride...
As you know, we are giving away cab rides in a Shay or Heisler to two lucky winners during the NGRC 2016 BBQ at Roaring Camp. So today, in celebration of Father's Day, the BAGRS Live Steam group was running our own steam locomotives at Roaring Camp. Next thing I knew, I was offered a Cap Ride in Sonora #7, an ex-Westside Shay built in 1911. Might as well let the Chairman of the Convention experience it firsthand! What an amazing experience! Climbing Bear Mountain is a coordinated symphony of knobs, levers, gauges, fire and brakes... and Noise! 








It is a lot of work climbing the 3% plus grades on a twisty, narrow gauge track. The fireman was working extra hard keeping the boiler pressure in the sweet spot.








She is a nice running engine.The fireman has made a living working on, running and restoring many of the ex-Westside Shays. Here is a portrait of #7 at the top of Bear Mountain.









Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Does the NGRC ever come to the East Coast? New in this so I dont know the past convention locations; hence the reason for asking.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tulsa Oklahoma 2017,Georgia 2018??


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Registration Cost!*

Sometime ago when checking out the Show Web site, I think the Registration fee was $85.00! If that is the case it's a bit too costly in my opinion though maybe justified for tour busses, etc. So even though I live in San Mateo, CA that's not too much time on FW 101 from Santa Clara (Forget it during commute hours!), what I plan to do is just go to the open house for the general public which I think is about $15.00.

-Ted


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Doskaris said:


> Sometime ago when checking out the Show Web site, I think the Registration fee was $85.00! If that is the case it's a bit too costly in my opinion though maybe justified for tour busses, etc. So even though I live in San Mateo, CA that's not too much time on FW 101 from Santa Clara (Forget it during commute hours!), what I plan to do is just go to the open house for the general public which I think is about $15.00.
> 
> -Ted


Ted, the registration cost helps cover the cost of running this large convention and is pretty reasonable for an event that actually runs 12 days long... FYI, Individual registration is now $100 because you missed the early registration date. If you are at all interested in Garden Railways you owe it to yourself to attend. You will easily save more than the cost of registration with all of the knowledge you'll gain. Trust me, you will not be disappointed! 

As for the traffic... We scheduled the event to run the week of the 4th of July because that is one of the lowest traffic weeks in the Bay Area. Many people are on vacation that week and our research shows the traffic is quite a bit lighter than a normal work week. Don't get me wrong, I still expect traffic but it will be better. The Saturday Large Scale Train Show is open to the public and runs $15 per adult (kids are FREE). You can download a 2-for-1 discount coupon on our website if you want to bring someone with you. 

Russ Miller
#ngrc2016
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunbar said:


> Does the NGRC ever come to the East Coast? New in this so I dont know the past convention locations; hence the reason for asking.


The 2014 NGRC was held in Tampa, FL. This is a great excuse to come out to the San Francisco Bay Area...
Russ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> SWMTP & I will be there. Please make arrangements for me to win the cab ride at Roaring Camp.
> 
> Thx in advance,


LOL!

Been there done that with Linda in the Shay at Georgetown Loop. The ride was there for the asking and they never even took our tickets. We sat on the sand box.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

What are the Convention's Open House day, date, times for the General Public?
Thank you,

-Ted


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Doskaris said:


> What are the Convention's Open House day, date, times for the General Public?
> Thank you,
> 
> -Ted


*The Large Scale Train Show *is on Saturday, July 9th and is open to the Public. Doors open at 10am and the hall closes at 4pm. This late closure will allow convention attendees to visit the layouts in the morning and then get back to the Exhibit Hall for the late afternoon deals before the vendors pack up to go home. Visit the link above to get more information and to download a "2 for 1" discount coupon for the adult fare of $15.00. Of course, Children are Free on Saturday. We also have a cocktail reception and vintage fashion show planned for after the hall closes to be held in the adjacent lobby. This event is open to all in attendance and is free of charge... well except you have to pay for your own drinks.... Our banquet will follow...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I would love to see all of you if you are visiting. If you do come and meet me say you are from MLS.com! It will be a blast! I have been updating my Instagram and Facebook with time lapses and photos for my preparation for the event. 

Russ you have been doing an amazing job getting this event organized. A million times THANK YOU!!!

- Colin

Instagram : Camarillopacificrailroad
Facebook : Camarillo Pacific Railroad


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

I will make the 2018 Georgia Convention. Missed the Tampa show by a few months. What was it like? How many layouts? I cant find anyone ( except 1 person) in the Tampa area with G scale and being new to this, it would sure be helpful to learn from a few locals with layouts.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunbar,
Check out H & R Trains @ http://hrtrains.com/ as they have an operating g-scale layout. They can likely get you in touch with other hobbyist in the area. Also, you MUST check out Sundance Central Modular layout, as it is a museum quality indoor g-scale layout (and was on the tour at the Florida Convention. You can get info at http://www.sundancecentral.org/ You can always come up to the Georgia Garden Railway Society for meetings as well!


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Thanks Ted. H&R(which i found out means Higher than Retail) was a bust. They couldnt give me much help other than some free hand outs of garden railroading. Zitnik's trains was better, theyput me in touch with a guy that has a small garden layout. I might have to take you up on coming to Georgia GRS as I found out there is no Florida GRS except for one little remnant that I think is by Jacksonville. Apparently the Tampa area FGRS just died.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunbar,
I sent you a couple of messages rather than tie up the forum.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I visited quite a few GR near Tampa during the Tampa convention. I may see if I still have the list of the RR. Later RJD


----------



## bstuvland (Aug 31, 2012)

The last I heard was 10 or 11 members from PSGRS will be attending. My wife and I would have like to go, but we already have other plans. I hope you guys have a great convention !!!


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm attending---looking forward to the time. I too enjoyed the Queen Mary Shows----what an outstanding venue.
This will be my first convention since the 1990 San Diego.
Ron


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike
Would like to see revolution receiver board (steam) and Cordless Battery14.8


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks we will have both.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I will be touring layouts Wednesday & Thursday. I will be working the 2018 Convention booth most of the afternoon/evening Thursday (taking a few breaks to look around the vendor hall). Other Georgia Garden Railway Society members will be at the booth all through the show. Hope to see some of you folks there (and in Atlanta for 2018).


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Friends,
> I will be touring layouts Wednesday & Thursday. I will be working the 2018 Convention booth most of the afternoon/evening Thursday (taking a few breaks to look around the vendor hall). Other Georgia Garden Railway Society members will be at the booth all through the show. Hope to see some of you folks there (and in Atlanta for 2018).


Ted, I should see you on Wednesday but if I don't, make sure you say HI when you visit my layout on Thursday. 
Also, don't forget to visit the Ice Cream Social on the way back to the Convention Center. Besides an awesome frozen custard truck I have also booked a really tasty gourmet food truck that serves deep fried sliders. They will be parked at Accucraft Trains from noon until 2pm giving everyone plenty of time to get back to the vendor hall before it opens. No need to prepurchase tickets (though we've already sold 400!) as the trucks will take cash. The sliders are great for lunch and very reasonably priced.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
Stanton Canyon Railway


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick update... We are now well past 1000 pre-registered attendees!
Russ


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,
That is great on your registration numbers. I already have ice cream social tickets (and BBQ tickets for Wednesday). Dixiana operated near my home years ago, so maybe I'll win the drawing for the cab ride!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Russ,
> That is great on your registration numbers. I already have ice cream social tickets (and BBQ tickets for Wednesday). Dixiana operated near my home years ago, so maybe I'll win the drawing for the cab ride!


Ted,
We haven't fully decided but it looks like we will draw the two winners just before registration opens on Sunday at 3pm. That way the winners will have enough notification to wear long, dark colored pants for the train ride. I got lucky... I happened to have my overalls in my car so I was able to slip those on over my shorts for my impromptu cab ride.









Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------

